# Should I use Jos. A. Bank or an independent tailor



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got my JAB Signature SB, PL tuxedo, and it needs a few tune-ups. My first instinct was to use an independent tailor (who happens to specialize in formalwear), rather than the JAB tailoring. Confirm, or does it not make much of a difference?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Depends on the quality of the tailor.

My incination would be to use a tailor.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

You already have a trusted tailor that specializes in formal wear (???) so stick with your tailor.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup - use your regular guy. I doubt any JAB garments have any particular construction aspects that give those who work with them regularly an advantage over any other good tailor. If this were a high end, canvassed line the choice would be more difficult, but not here.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Nerev said:


> You already have a trusted tailor that specializes in formal wear (???) so stick with your tailor.


He is not my tailor, he has been suggested to me by a couple of people.

Louche: I'm guessing you are right. If this was a terrifically expensive and well-crafted DJ, I might have a bigger dilemma.


----------



## flatline (Dec 22, 2008)

The Louche said:


> If this were a high end, canvassed line the choice would be more difficult, but not here.


If you're talking about a high-end line from JAB, I doubt any of their in-house tailors have much experience. Half of the salespeople I've dealt with weren't familiar with their Signature Tuxes, let alone their Platinum line. I'd be comfortable saying you'd still be much better off with a 'real' tailor.

Bespoke would be different (but then again, if we're talking bespoke you shouldn't need any adjustments unless you let go a little too much over the holidays).


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

If you already have a tailor with whom you are satisfied, I suggest you stick with that supplier. There have been some real horror stories posted here about the damage wrought by in-house tailors...


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

Orsini said:


> If you already have a tailor with whom you are satisfied, I suggest you stick with that supplier. There have been some real horror stories posted here about the damage wrought by in-house tailors...


The woman who is the tailor at my local JAB has done some wonderful work for me: closing a vent, suppressing a waist, etc. and all the routine alterations were very competent. That said, I don't think it's any less expensive to do alterations at JAB, and there is no special advantage to using an in-house tailor other than convenience.

SRW


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Lookingforaclue said:


> The woman who is the tailor at my local JAB has done some wonderful work for me: closing a vent, suppressing a waist, etc. and all the routine alterations were very competent. That said, I don't think it's any less expensive to do alterations at JAB, and there is no special advantage to using an in-house tailor other than convenience.
> 
> SRW


I am glad to hear that. It was not my intent to cast disparagement on the good folks at JAB.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Scotch&Cigars said:


> He is not my tailor, he has been suggested to me by a couple of people.
> 
> Louche: I'm guessing you are right. If this was a terrifically expensive and well-crafted DJ, I might have a bigger dilemma.


On the other hand, if the independent chap is very good, that well-tailored DJ will be thought by many to be expensive and well-crafted...


----------



## Dashiell.Valentine (Dec 18, 2008)

On the other hand, however, the JAB tailors will probably be able to have the job done faster, I would imagine. Some tailors I've gone to take a month or more to complete alterations. So, the difficulty of the alterations and your schedule might play a role. 

If you're just hemming the pant legs, or something, I'd go with the in-house.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I bought two suits for my boy from JAB last year. The in-house alterations tailor(s) seemed to do a perfectly satisfactory job on them.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I've only had one item (a pair of trousers) altered by JAB. I bought them there and asked to have them hemmed, add a cuff and do the whole permanent crease thing. I came in to try them on after being called saying they were ready and I had trouser pools. I called the salesman back to take a look and he said "Is that not what you wanted?" No, I didn't want an extra 3" on my pant legs. But, they redid them well and I picked them up the next day. 

Do you have anything else that needs to be altered? Test out the tailor first and then decide.


----------



## GFH (Jan 22, 2008)

Independent Tailor.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

I would only recommend having "Traveler" dress pants altered there, as I happen to love the "Traveler Crease". You can literally roll the traveler dress pants in a ball, and they not wrinkle or lose their sharp crease. Otherwise, do not let them touch any of your suit coats, blazers, high end dress pants, etc.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*It alll depends on the person who works for JAB ...*

At my nearest store, the JAB alterations person can do anything I ask of her. She altered my tuxedo for a perect fit. On the other hand, I have had a lot of problems with Brooks Bros. Getting the sleeve length right has been a struggle. On a pair of Country Club trousers, they had one leg longer than the other. I won't do business with any one who sends out alterations. I want to talk to the person who does the work.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

Independent tailor


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

+1 on the independent tailor. I also recently picked up a JAB tuxedo and was asked why I went to my tailor v in house. My answer-My tailor knows me and how I want my clothes to fit.


----------



## Scotch&Cigars (Dec 27, 2009)

Finally found the time to go to the tailor. Boy am I glad I used the independent. When I first pulled up, I noticed that the business was also engaged in the renting of formalwear, which worried me to an extent.

But then I walked up to the front of the store. Lo and behold, many of the mannequins were wearing SB, PL jackets with the right look, cummerbunds and bow-ties. Same for many of the mannequins in the store! And there, on the front counter, sat a traditional low-cut waistcoat and formal braces. I mentioned it to the proprietor, and also mentioned my surprise, given the trend these days toward long ties and high-cut vests. He looked at me with a mix of despair and exasperation, and said "that's what people seem to want these days; I agree with you and it drives me nuts." 

I picked up the finished product today. Granted, there wasn't a ton to be done (JAB 40R fits me very well OTR), but the workmanship was excellent. What a relief.


----------

